# Yelper - a fox variant on Twitter



## MrEvers (Apr 28, 2011)

Some students of my old university in Ghent, Belgium, have made an open source Twitter-clone as a project (legal and not just coppied, but built from scratch in another programming language than Twitter).
Main differences:
-you can use 1 character more (141 instead of 140)
-it's fox-oriented instead of bird oriented; posts are called yelps

A fox variant of Twitter, come on furries, this is right up our sleeves.

www.yelper.be (or yelper.eu)


----------



## Xenke (Apr 28, 2011)

The only difference is that this has nearly nothing in terms of resources compared to Twitter.


----------



## Teto (Apr 28, 2011)

Man you gotta fix the site, all the posts are in gibberish!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 28, 2011)

MrEvers said:


> -you can use 1 character more (141 instead of 140)
> -it's fox-oriented instead of bird oriented; posts are called yelps



My god, this is the greatest fucking thing ever made! I am in shock at how absolutely incredible this is! I mean, wow! Seriously!



:V


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 28, 2011)

It strikes me as a walled garden, as noble as the intent is.  It doesn't interface with Twitter, and it doesn't participate in federated social networking over OStatus.  In its present form, the cost of me joining exceeds its worth to me: I'd have to invest more time and attention to this walled-off community in addition to the time and attention I'm able to pay to Twitter, Identi.ca, and other StatusNet sites (including my personal site) at a single go.

I've toyed with the notion of starting a "Twitter for furries," but I personally can't because I don't have the budget to host such a thing reasonably well, and if it were me I'd use StatusNet (which is very close to their 1.0 release) so that Twitter furries and Identi.ca furries could use it without having to use it separately (unless they wanted to).

Nice idea of a site, though.  I mean that genuinely.


----------



## Deo (Apr 28, 2011)

Yelps.
Is is yelping from being raped by furries?


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 28, 2011)

Good. Now a site I can talk about taking shits on and get the feeling that I'm beating a dog every time I post. This is my kind of site.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 29, 2011)

MrEvers said:


> -it's fox-oriented instead of bird oriented; posts are called yelps
> 
> A fox variant of Twitter, come on furries, this is right up our sleeves.


Does this mean I was supposed to look at Twitter as a furry haven for birds? Never thought about it, huh!


----------



## MrEvers (Apr 29, 2011)

No, I just mean in the way they name everything


----------

